# 2006 jetta 2.5 transmission fill



## stumpy1958 (Dec 21, 2012)

Had to replace transmission in my daughters 2006 Jetta 2.5.I put a used transmission in it from a 2007 Jetta 2.5,same trans code.I have got some fluid back in it but no idea if it is low or full.Can anyone tell me what I need to properly add fluid to it and also how to tell when it is at the proper level?I plan on servicing it every 40,000 miles in the future and want to have what I need to do it right.Thank you in advance!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

You will need VCDSto properly check fluid level. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*standard or automatic*

i can look it up with more info. you don't really need vcds to fill it. just have it bathtub warm to touch.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

01M, or is it one of those tiptronic jobs?
Previous post was correct, kinda. To do it properly you need a VAG-COM or ross tech tool to monitor the temperature, so you know when to pull the overflow bolt and drain excess fluid. You actually overservice, and drain excess out. I found that the kits I bought from Blau were always a little short, and I ended up going and buying another quart to get it right. Without a VAG-COM, you have to guess.
What are you using for fluid? Did you go ahead and change the filter?
Blau kit has instructions with photos. They also have a cheap little throw away pump to pump it from the quart, into the tranny. They also have the little plug and red security cap.
Not saying they are the only way to go, they just have everything in one kit, except for about 1/2 a quart.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*triptronic*

they are all called triptronic. bathtube warm is 108f ( convert it if you want) , exactly right. the germans would like you to think it's more complicated, it's not. ebahn is not user friendly with windows 7 so i don't have access.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

DasCC said:


> You will need VCDSto properly check fluid level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


do you know how to do? 

ive got a vag com


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/9...eed-auto-09g-atf-fluid-change-filter-diy.html


Sent from my iDevice


----------

